# Linking TUG membership with previous guest membership



## humsor (Oct 18, 2013)

I had previously signed onto the BBS as a guest with a login and password.  Now I have become a TUG member using the same credentials.  It was recommended I keep my TUG membership credentials the same as my BBS credentials.  When I tried that I was denied because that login was already taken...by me ("guest" me).  Any suggestions on how to properly link my TUG membership with my BBS login info.?  Could I delete my guest account to free up the user ID?

Nevermind I found the information in the help section....Duh!

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

For the benefit of any future reader with the same question ...


All you need to do is update your BBS profile to reflect your new TUG member status, per the instructions in this post.


----------

